# Rolyan tubing vs. Natural latex tubing



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I can get the same size natural latax tubing at half prize of Rolyan tubing.

I wonder if I can expect the same performance?

For example the orange has the size 5070.

I can get the same size 5070 in natural latex like on the picture I added.

What do you guys think?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Latex-Tube-5070-Catapult-Slingshot-Rubber-Band-Elastic-Dub-Dub-7-10mm-ball-/170918840986


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=200874630207&index=3&nav=SEARCH&nid=16513292651

check this out bud. It's definately dub dub.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Hawkman said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=200874630207&index=3&nav=SEARCH&nid=16513292651
> 
> check this out bud. It's definately dub dub.


This is definately a different price there.

But I still would like to know if they perform the same.

I could also throw in the Thera Tube Yellow which has about the same mesurements.


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Checking out GK John's chrony vid's, red theratube seemed to perform better than green dub dub which are around similar size. So maybe yellow theratube will outperform the orange dub. And yellow theratube is quite cheap on amazon.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

might well be the rolyan lasts a lot longer though, as its made of a neoprene compound instead of latex. neoprene is known to be more resilient to ozone uvlight and oils n greases than latex. 
so might just be the extra long life makes dubdub the more economical choice even at the higher price? ive no idea if this is true, but defenitely warrents a test i think.

just my 2cents...

cheers, remco


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

Viper010 said:


> might well be the rolyan lasts a lot longer though, as its made of a neoprene compound instead of latex. neoprene is known to be more resilient to ozone uvlight and oils n greases than latex.
> so might just be the extra long life makes dubdub the more economical choice even at the higher price? ive no idea if this is true, but defenitely warrents a test i think.
> 
> just my 2cents...
> ...


its not neoprene......


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

beaverman said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> > might well be the rolyan lasts a lot longer though, as its made of a neoprene compound instead of latex. neoprene is known to be more resilient to ozone uvlight and oils n greases than latex.
> ...


i dont know from experience, still trying to get my hands on some green rolyan, but i read here on the forum it was neoprene instead of latex. 
i dont recall who said it, but i think it mightv been tex.

sorry for playing parrot, i shal refrain from further posting upon the matter untill i have tested some for myself.

all the best, remco


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

Viper010 said:


> beaverman said:
> 
> 
> > Viper010 said:
> ...


have not tried yet but i ordered some. there are latex and non-latex, maybe the non latex are neoprene?


----------

